# Help with webmin and srcds



## Guru Janitor (Aug 11, 2008)

I know TPU may not be the best place to inquire about Webmin, but the guys over at srcds aren't too much of a help.

Ok, I got webmin running on my linux box which is hosting two CS:S game servers.  Now the purpose of installing webmin was to get FTP to work, and to use it as a GUI control panel, so I don't have to use a keyboard and monitor at the server (getting my computer tomorrow and need my monitor back).  Now I got the FTP problem solved, but need help getting the control panel working.  I followed this guide, or tried to, with no luck.  Something tells me that its not too descriptive.

So anyone here on tpu have success in this department and care to share their insight with a linux noob?  Please?  

Thanks a lot!


----------

